# Gage is at the Bridge



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for the loss of your golden Gage, I too had to chose to say goodbye and not let my Jessie wake up from surgery. Your choice was not to let him suffer, as hard as it is to say goodbye he is pain free and with all our other beloved goldens at the bridge.RIP dear Gage.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures of Gage.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a happy face Gage had -beautiful !


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, will light a candle for Gage and the family


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh dear Im so sorry....what an absolutely beautiful old soul. 
Hugs to you and Julia...


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am deeply sorry for your loss of Gage. He was a very handsome boy and what a beautiful big wide grin he had.

It will be 2 yrs. in May since we had to put our beloved Jake to rest , just turned 8 yrs. He had an aggressive growing cancerous tumor on his head. We had him cremated and he sits atop the fireplace mantel in a wooden lock box with a fave picture of him, his collar and lock of fur.

My prayers are with you and your wife. Sweet Gage and his spirit will live on in both your hearts forever.

R.I.P. Gage


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Gage. He looked like a sweet old soul. They're never with us long enough. It was 4 weeks ago yesterday that my Mojo journeyed to the Rainbow Bridge because of tumors as well. 

When Julia has had time to accept all this maybe she could start to put together a scrapbook of Gage. It might help with the grieving. 

Safe journey sweet Gage. May you and Mojo find each other at the Rainbow Bridge and keep each other company until we all meet again.

RIP Sweet Angel Gage.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Gage was a beautiful golden and loved by his family. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I'm sorry*

Gage was a lucky boy. His family loved him. I'm sorry your time was cut short. I admire you for letting him go when it was best for him. You gave him a gift, the toughest love give. Alex


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry. You did the best thing you could do in letting him go without suffering. He was a beautiful boy and obviously a very happy and much loved member of your family.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...The tears _will_ come


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

i am so very sorry for your loss ...Run free Gage, and when you need him, his spirit will be there...God bless


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was a gorgeous boy


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of Gage. Sending you and your family hugs.


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

I am very sorry.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What an ordeal you went through, so sudden and shocking. He was beautiful


----------



## Lawbear (Apr 26, 2007)

Please accept my sympathy as well. May God heal you both and may you treasure and be comforted by the memories of his life and the wonderful gifts he gave you.


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Gage was a very lucky guy to have the love of you and Julia.... may you find comfort in the love you shared.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and Julia. You gave Gage the greatest gift of love by letting him go. It is the hardest part of loving these wonderful dogs. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear this...you'll be in my thoughts and prayers today. Gage was a beauty!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's made even more difficult because you didn't have much warning about how sick he truly was. That's exactly how it happened with my first golden. {{{{ Hugs }}}} to you and your family. Gage was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Never easy letting go. While your grief is new and your pain is raw right now, just remember, the relationship never ends and through the tears, you still have the gift to honor Gage's memory.

I am so so sorry for your loss as I send you my deepest condolences wrapped in prayers and comforting hugs.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

IM so sorry for your loss..... You gave Gage a great life and will be smiling down on you and your family .


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry about beautiful Gage, My thoughts are with you today.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss. Saying goodbye is never easy, even when we know it is best. Gage was so beautiful. I know your hearts are heavy now. I'll be praying for you and Julia . . .


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Gage plays pain free and with joyful abandon as he waits to be reunited with you. He watches over you everyday and shares his love. Godspeed and Play Hard Sweet Gage.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Gage. You did the kind thing by letting him go and avoiding any further pain.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss of sweet Gage. He was a beautiful and sweet spirit and will always be with you and your family. Dont worry about Julia not crying, she will cry when the time is right for her. We are here for you both and know what you are going thru. You gave him a great life and tha tis what he will always remember. Run free sweet Gage, play with our pups until you can be with your family. I lit a candle in his honor.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Ann, I am so very sorry. I remember being so thrilled when you adopted him all the way from Tennessee because of his storm phobia, and how much he and Julia loved each other right from the start. Godspeed, Gage....you know that Cody, in his capacity as Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge, will give you as many treats as you want.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

this is very sad..... you gave him the best gift you could to relieve his suffering and let him go wait for you at the bridge.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I am sorry that Gage has left you. Four years ago, my oldest Golden died of hemangiosarcoma. We had no idea he was so far advanced, because the vets felt his stumbling was arthritis and his dysplasia. It "came on" suddenly, too. His ashes and my other two are sitting on my desk. He will be with all of you in spirit, if not in body.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I was sad to see this thread this morning, as last I saw, it was still to be determined. I'm so sorry for you and your daughter. Had you had him for most of your daughter's life? I know how hard that can be. When I was 16, my border collie needed surgery and we got a call that said it the cancer was everywhere, so they just didn't have her wake up. I was very close to her and it was very hard for me. As others have said, your daughter's tears will come...  Run free, Gage!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I think the fact that this was so sudden makes Gage's loss even harder. I just thought he had an upset stomach. Who could have known that he was full of cancer? The vet said he was uncomfortable from the fluid in his abdomen, but I hope he didn't suffer.

Gage was definitely my daughter's dog, from the first time they met. In all honesty, he was never my favorite dog, but he was part of our family and we love him. He was the sweetest, mellowest dog, and he never met anyone he didn't like.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Gage is at peace and it will come for you and your family in time. Sending you big hugs and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those pictures are just so sweet with your daughter. I can see the love between the both of them. That first picture is just so sweet.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss 
(((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))
You are all in our thoughts and prayers.

Godspeed Sweet Gage!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Awwww, I'm So Sorry. Gage Was A Beautiful Golden. Rest Well Gage.
Debbie & Mason


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Gage, He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Gage, he was a very handsome fellow. Be at peace...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry to read of the loss of Gage, but he was lucky to have been loved so much that you were able to do the hardest thing in the world - to let your boy go safely to the bridge. My heart goes out to you.

Run free from pain and sleep softly sweet Gage.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful old man. I thank you, and i am sure he would if he could, for letting him go rather than suffer. it is such a hard choice to make, but it is the right one in cases like this. I hung onto my first Irish Setter to long and have regretted it ever since. Never again will i let a dog suffer like that when there is no hope. Bless you and things will get easier later on--tho i know you doubt it now.


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Gage. He was a beautiful golden and my heart breaks for you and Julia! I'm in tears for you as I write this. We said goodbye to our beautiful Duchess ("Duchy") in May and we had to make the same decision. It was heartbreaking, but I could not stand to see her suffer and lose her quality of life. The hardest decision is sometimes the only one. Think of your Gage fondly and remember him in his prime and know that he is waiting at the bridge - his youth and health restored ... waiting to play with you again.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of sweet Gage. He was one handsome golden. May he rest in peace.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear your very sad news about Gage, I really cant say anymore but you are well in my thoughts.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

I am soooo very sorry. (((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I am so very sorry for you......thoughts and prayers to you and your family. Gage is beautiful.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a beautiful boy Gage was. What a loving decision you made in letting him go. Know that he is waithing for you at the Bridge.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im soooo sorry for your loss!! You made the best decision in such a bad situation!! Gage is gorgeous!


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

:bawling: 

My heart goes out to you and your daughter. I am so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts will be with you and your family.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am just seeing this sad news now. I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. It is never easy to say good bye. I will light a candle for Rainbow Bridge's newest angel.

God speed sweet angel Gage...............


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear of your tragic loss of your beloved Gage. Its through tears that I write this. You gave him the best gift anyone could give - you let him go so he wouldn't suffer. Rest assured that you will see Gage again. Until then know that Gage still walks beside you, just on silent paws

Hugs
Jazzys Mom


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you for your wonderful Gage. He knows the people he loved made the responsible but difficult decision to let him go and live on, pain free. Hope he finds Jake at the Bridge.

Jerry and Harley send their love


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

sorry to hear of this loss, i wish you and your family the best in this difficult time.. rest well gage


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to learn of Gage's passing. You did the right thing--he did not suffer. That is what loving parents do for their furrkids who are hurting......

We will say a prayer for you, your family and for Gage--he's now free from pain and running at the Bridge....

SJ


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Gage was such a beautiful and well-loved Golden. I am so sorry for your loss. I am keeping you and your daughter in my thoughts. Gage is resting and pain free. You gave him the ultimate gift.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful golden boy. What a natural, genuine smile he had. I'm sure he felt the love of your daughter, as it shows in the pictures. Letting go is never easy and never gets easier. I hope your daughter knows he is now in peace and free of any hurt. RIP Gage.


----------

